# Adjustable Reg not doing its job!



## Bertie (17 Jun 2013)

Hi,
I recently purchased a UP A-165 adjustable Reg and again I am disappointed.

I have the working pressure gauge set to about 2.5 bar and when it comes on in the morning it clicks loudly and the pressure gauge needle fluctuates in unison with the noise. I then turn the pressure down to below 2bar until the clicking and fluctuation stop and then turn it up again to 2.5 and everything is ok!?
I have put a support ticket into Tankscape but thus far I have not had an answer. I obviously cannot keep adjusting the working pressure like this as it affects the bps, although I do manage to get it close to what it was.

Mind you if I tried to go away for a while then it would cause problems.

I have not found any leaks in the system and have tried two different UP inline Atomizers. When the co2 switches off I will attach a glass diffuser and see what happens when it switches on in the morning and in that way will rule in or out the Inline Atomizer.

I am hoping that Tankscape will get back to me!


----------



## DrRob (17 Jun 2013)

Sounds more like a solenoid issue than a reg issue IMHO.


----------



## Bertie (17 Jun 2013)

Thanks Rob....I have no idea how to test that out and how it could be fixed if it was? Still waiting for Tankscape to get back to me.I do have another regulator but that is faulty too... Not having much luck to be honest.


----------



## ltsai (17 Jun 2013)

I had no issues with my A-165. bps has been stable too.


----------



## kirk (17 Jun 2013)

Hi Bertie , is it possible that your bubble counters not that good? Only an idea, as I said the other day my bps are all over the place my checker goes yellow some days and lime green the next, all shrimp and fish are ok so I'm not bothered anymore as long as the fish /plants are healthy. we had afew days away and all was fine when we came home.. Just get it into a safe zone if you can at al.


----------



## Bertie (17 Jun 2013)

kap k said:


> Hi Bertie , is it possible that your bubble counters not that good? Only an idea, as I said the other day my bps are all over the place my checker goes yellow some days and lime green the next, all shrimp and fish are ok so I'm not bothered anymore as long as the fish /plants are healthy. we had afew days away and all was fine when we came home.. Just get it into a safe zone if you can at al.


 
Hi Kap, I am using a JBL bubble counter now but it is the clicking noise and pressure gauge fluctuation that concern me. As I say if I turn the pressure gauge to below 2 bar until the clicking stops and then up to 2.5 straight away it works ok?? Also if I was to unplug the solonoid for some reason for say 10 minutes then it starts up again without a problem??


----------



## Andy Thurston (17 Jun 2013)

Can you try solenoid off your other regulator?


----------



## Bertie (17 Jun 2013)

I could do if I knew how to dismantle and fit it? but am not sure whether that one is not faulty either Andy as that Reg is faulty too......maybe I am not supposed to have co2 in my tank as the Gods seem to be against me!!


----------



## foxfish (17 Jun 2013)

O dear Bert it seems you have never ending problems!
Perhaps you could obtain a camera & take some photos or even better some video when you get a problem as it might be a lot easier to help if we could really see what is happening & how you have it set up.
Just an idea, but it is actually quite easy to take video nowadays & seeing as you are retired & have all the time in the world... ha ha!


----------



## Bertie (17 Jun 2013)

Hi foxfish, 
I understand what you are saying but I do not really think a photo or video would help in this case.  I will try and explain.

I have the regulator connected to the FE and have the solonoid plugged into a timer. I have co2 tubing coming out of the needle valve into, and out of a check valve, and into a JBL bubble counter. I have the co2 tubing coming out of the bubble counter and through a check valve, and up to the UP Inline Atomizer and the tubing goes into another check valve just before the atomizer. 

I have the pressure gauge set at about 2.5 bar it is actually in kg/cm. When the solonoid switches on there is the normal rush of bubbles but at the same time there is a loud clicking noise accompanied by the fluctuating needle on the pressure gauge. I then have to turn the pressure gauge down to below 2 bar until the clicking stops then I am able to turn the working pressure back up to 2.5bar and then it works fine until the co2 is switched off. Until the next day.


----------



## Andy Thurston (17 Jun 2013)

It sounds like the solenoid dosent have enough strength to open valve. Its probably caused dodgy solenoid 
Bombard tankscape with email & phone calls till you get them sorted. Also if you paid with paypal find how long you have to claim and if you havnt heard by then, leave bad feedback and claim your money back, i think its 30days for uk suppliers and 60days  for overseas suppliers.
I dont think the gods are after you... Just dodgy asian manufacturing quality standards.

Tankscape number off website 01462372273


----------



## Bertie (17 Jun 2013)

Thanks Andy....will send another e-mail right now!! If I do not hear by tomorrow sometime I will then telephone them.
I have just e-mailed them again.


----------



## discusdan (17 Jun 2013)

Trial and error again bertie.

Get rid of every thing between the reg and the atomizer and just use a straight piece of co2 tubing between both. If you still have the problem with this set up you know its the reg or atomizer.

Am i right in saying you have 3 check valves on the current set up? this might be causing a problem as you will be getting pressure build up between each check valve.
Try and use just 1 if you can.

Personally I don't use bubble counters, Its another things that can leak and cause problems. Your'll know if your adding to much or too little co2 by your drop checker and fish health.

The clicking your hearing is the solenoid turning on, it should just click once. If its clicking repeatedly check the electrical connections and make sure the solenoid is screwed tightly to the reg. Also try using it with out the plug timer as that might be causing a fault.

A picture of your set up would be handy, you know the old saying a picture says a thousand words


----------



## Bertie (17 Jun 2013)

Thanks discusdan.
I will check the solenoid connections when the co2 switches off and will see what happens when it is plugged directly into the socket rather than the timer. I will also sort the check valves out.


----------



## Bertie (17 Jun 2013)

They are going to despatch me a replacement solenoid tomorrow ...I hope that solves it! Now....how do I swap out the solenoid?? Please!


----------



## ian_m (17 Jun 2013)

Bertie you must have a leak somewhere.
I had bps all over the place when I had a leak. Couple of things gave it away, moved bubble counter to place in jug of water and bps went monster as pipes moved. When in water no leak, waggle pipes and a small stream of bubbles poured from the bubble counter outlet. All joints now sealed with LSX sealer and no leaks, and perfectly controllable bps using CO2 supermaket regulator.


----------



## Gary Nelson (17 Jun 2013)

Which atomiser do you have again? If you can't post a photo a link will do


----------



## Bertie (18 Jun 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Which atomiser do you have again? If you can't post a photo a link will do


 

Hi Gary, I am using UP Inline Atomizer.
Hello Ian, I have checked for leaks and can find none, and have tried 2 x UP Inline Atomizers...........I have used Fernox on all my connections but I will check all again and again


----------



## foxfish (18 Jun 2013)

There are a couple of different models Bert, one has two stones the other has one but, are they new, because they will block up over time?


----------



## Bertie (18 Jun 2013)

Hi Foxfish, They are the older type UP Atomizers with one ceramic stone...One is brand new and one is used, both have been cleaned by soaking for 10 minutes or so in a 10 to 1 bleach solution.


----------



## foxfish (18 Jun 2013)

Well any mechanical clicking can only come from the solenoid valve, but why it is opening & shutting I cant say, however it should not have anything to do with leaks as the valve is a simple electric switch than opens when the power is on & auto shuts when power is off. If it is continuously opening & shutting then that suggest either a faulty power supply (timer) or a faulty valve!
The valve might not have enough power to open the tap & allow the gas through, that is why you need to turn down the pressure so perhaps the valve is indeed knackered!


----------



## Bertie (18 Jun 2013)

Hi Foxfish,
Thanks...Tankscape are going to send out a replacement solenoid today so hopefully I will get it tomorrow....I will just have to work out how to change it Then hopefully that will solve my problem


----------



## Bertie (18 Jun 2013)

Well, now I have not got a clue what is going on!!!! 

Last night, I removed an extra check valve that I had in the line from the bubble counter to the UP Inline Atomizer (I had one after it came out of the bubble counter and another one just before it went into Atomizer).

When the co2 switched on this morning it clicked about 6 times then stopped!

I then had to reduce my bps from 3 down to  2 per second as there were loads of micro bubbles. Now there are still masses of co2 bubbles that I will probably have to turn the bps down again. The bps seem a lot more consistent today as well. I just do not understand it??

There is no sign that the bottle is getting low i.e the pressure is still as it has been (thinking of end dump) I am now totally confused!


----------



## foxfish (18 Jun 2013)

LOL Bert what do you mean there are loads of micro bubbles... in your tank?
That is what the UP does...it produces millions & millions of micro bubbles or the 'mist' as we call it!


----------



## Bertie (18 Jun 2013)

foxfish said:


> LOL Bert what do you mean there are loads of micro bubbles... in your tank?
> That is what the UP does...it produces millions & millions of micro bubbles or the 'mist' as we call it!


 

 Yes lol but what I mean is, there has been a very big increase in the amount of bubbles to the amount there was before. Should have been clearer in my statement.


----------



## Deano3 (18 Jun 2013)

Hi there I have up-aqua regulator aswel and mine has always fluctuated it is very annoying and I tried allsorts only time it stops is when out the bps right up, at the minute I can never tell what its on as starts slow and speeds up as pressure build and drops slightly I tried all sorts and just learn to live with it now

Hope you get sorted if you do let me know 
Dean


----------



## Bertie (19 Jun 2013)

Well I received my new solenoid from Tankscape and have fitted it this morning. I will not know for a few days whether it has fixed it or not but fair play to Andy for getting it to me in quick time!


----------



## Ady34 (20 Jun 2013)

You sure your check valve isn't leaking, cracked, split.....I had a metal one go recently, very faint hairline crack, confused me for a while


----------



## Bertie (21 Jun 2013)

Ady34 said:


> You sure your check valve isn't leaking, cracked, split.....I had a metal one go recently, very faint hairline crack, confused me for a while


 
Hi, I did check them and could not find a problem, however, with the new solenoid fitted the problem has gone now Fair play to Tankscape for sending out a replacement solenoid quickly.


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (21 Jun 2013)

Bertie said:


> Hi, I did check them and could not find a problem, however, with the new solenoid fitted the problem has gone now Fair play to Tankscape for sending out a replacement solenoid quickly.


 
I had similar issues for a couple of months with an Easy Aqua adjustable reg and solenoid, in the end after replacing it with another the same I bit the bullet and bought a JBL, only issue I have had since is my check valves and bubble counters, again both Easy Aqua with screw down tube connections, I had 4 x brand new check valves split on me straight fom the packet and I wasn't over tightening them at all, I now run the brass ones from Hong Kong with tiny 4ml hose clamps on too and am running nearly 3 bar pressure with nothing flying off.
Dunk your check valves in a jug of water while it's running, this was the only was I could find the faults, with the soapy water test I never managed to see it!  Sometimes I think with the co2 tubing being so rigid, it can have issues when using these screw down type connectors, as you really only want to tighten it so it's just pinching, but as the tubing isn't very flexible it can leak as it doesn't seal well, softer tubing would do this well but would just mean replacing a short piece from your check valve more often.
Anyway mate, is it working better now??


----------



## Bertie (21 Jun 2013)

Pinkmummy79 said:


> Anyway mate, is it working better now??


Hi,
Yes it is working perfectly now I have replaced the solenoid.


----------



## foxfish (21 Jun 2013)

Come on Bert what's next then......I am getting bored LOL..


----------



## Bertie (21 Jun 2013)

foxfish said:


> Come on Bert what's next then......I am getting bored LOL..


 
I will keep you waiting a while.....................mind you, I did knock the media cage full of my eheim sintered bio media, all over the kitchen floor this morning when I was doing my water change and filter maintneance!! so watch this space!


----------



## John S (21 Jun 2013)

Glad this is sorted for you


----------



## IanD (24 Jun 2013)

Bertie
Was your original regulator bought from co2 supermarket? If so did you manage to get a refund from them?
I'm asking as the solenoid I bought from them 2 months ago has started making an unbearably load buzzing noise and they haven't responded to my request for a replacement..


----------



## Bertie (24 Jun 2013)

IanD said:


> Bertie
> Was your original regulator bought from co2 supermarket? If so did you manage to get a refund from them?
> I'm asking as the solenoid I bought from them 2 months ago has started making an unbearably load buzzing noise and they haven't responded to my request for a replacement..


 
Hi,
Yes it was a co2 supermarket one and to be hones,t I did not bother to ask for one. Don't know why really, apart from the feeling that they would not be forthcoming, as I say just a feeling so I just bit the bullet.


----------



## IanD (24 Jun 2013)

I have the same feeling,oh well, maybe they will come good.

Do you still have the supermarket solenoid? If so would you be willing to sell it?


----------



## Bertie (24 Jun 2013)

IanD said:


> I have the same feeling,oh well, maybe they will come good.
> 
> Do you still have the supermarket solenoid? If so would you be willing to sell it?


 
Sorry Ian.........Sorry I dumped it all as soon as I got my UP Reg ...sorry!


----------



## IanD (24 Jun 2013)

No need to apologise Bertie, the bin may well be the best place for it


----------



## IanD (24 Jun 2013)

Well Co2 supermarket came through, their emails were going to my junk folder. Martin instructed me to lubricate the solenoid piston with some oil and it's back to silent.


----------

